# Are you a 'geek' or a 'creative' mac user



## CharlieJ (May 30, 2006)

Are you a 'geek' or a 'creative' mac user


----------



## CharlieJ (May 30, 2006)

I think I am both.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2006)

Why isn't "both" a poll option then?


----------



## Mikuro (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think "both" would be the overwhelming favorite.


----------



## fryke (May 30, 2006)

well, maybe then it's _good_ that there's no "both"-option. just click on which one is what you're _more_ ... I, personally, am a creative person _first_, geek second. Guess I'd have clicked on "both", too, though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2006)

Hmmm... two parts geek, two parts creative, shake well and serve.  Tough to make a decision when you're equally both.  Suppose voting in this one won't happen for me.

BTW, fryke, early congrats on 10,000 posts!  Won't be long now!


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2006)

I fall somewhere in between since I'm a major geek but I'm also compose music on my iMac.


----------



## davebz (May 30, 2006)

I am both as well.


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 30, 2006)

had to say geek, i have no creative talent.  i only have macs because they are macs.  well, that and os x is sooo much prettier than win xp.


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> had to say geek, i have no creative talent.  i only have macs because they are macs.  well, that and os x is sooo much prettier than win xp.




Don't forget the classics!


----------



## hawki18 (Jun 1, 2006)

Has to be geek for me!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a graphic designer. I've been using Macs for designing and producing books for 17 years. Now I also use Mac for websites. It is in my interest to be familiar with the tools of my trade and to keep 'em in good working order, so I have become more familiar than many with the workings of the hardware and graphics software that I use. Does that qualify me as a demi-geek?


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 2, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> had to say geek, i have no creative talent. i only have macs because they are macs. well, that and os x is sooo much prettier than win xp.


 
Sorry re opening old post,
you say you are not creative but you use mac because of the look?
Maybe you are both??


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2006)

What does appreciating something that looks good have to do with creativity?! Also, only because you're not creative wouldn't mean you're necessarily a _geek_. Gotta keep that in mind with such polls.


----------



## bluedevils (Nov 2, 2006)

right, you can appreciate a painting, but that doesn't mean you are creative enough to make your own paintings.  On the other note if you are not sufficiently proficient in either, then I don't believe this poll is for you.

I answered geek as I use my mac (core solo mini) for its unix server capabilities and spend time more in the a commandline shell than on the GUI interface.  When I buy my more powerful next mac, I will be more creative and use it for video editting.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd say I'm both, but I do lean more toward the Creative Mac User side of things. It keeps me working!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

There's nothing at all creative about InDesign! It's like trying to paint the Mona Lisa with a 4" wide brush &#8211; clunky, crude and nasty.

Now QuarkXPress&#8230;


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahem. What's Quark?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

OI!

Just you come over here to the UK and say that to my face, you, you, you&#8230;

*mutters darkly in beard*


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 2, 2006)

InDesign rulezzz! I'm so glad that my company rescued me from evil Quark! 

And I'll say that to your face! As long as you pay me the ticket fare 
Or just come over here during your holidays! I'll tell you, Ol' Man!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

(Removes Esquilinho from Buddy List)  

*I'm not that evil, surely?* I'm _very_ nice to parrots!


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2006)

neither... nor.

I just buy Macs because I don't want to lose time with my computer. I need a machine that operates like a charm for the whole familly.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2006)

Doesn't having a Mac mean _de facto _that you're creative? 

My definition of 'geek' is having an obsession with the Terminal.


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2006)

No, I think not, rhisiart. Having a Mac by no means makes you a creative person per definition. Although the other way 'round it might be true... If you're creative, you just might be a Mac user... (Although I certainly also know some creative people who use Windows... bleh... I call them Mac users who just haven't come out yet.)


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 3, 2006)

I think having a Mac doesn't mean you're creative, but maybe that you have a taste for good design (besides other things)...

Captain: I'm gonna cry my eyes out! 
(not sure how that sounds for English-speaking people though...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2006)

:d


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd say that it's a lot harder to be a "geek" in OS X, because, well, everything  is so easy to do. If you're going into terminal a lot, do all your own hardware installations, or dig into less-known/used system features, you're probably a geek. Partially, at least. If you have some form of linux installed on your mac, well, you're pretty geek


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 3, 2006)

Terminal is pretty geeky. So is X11. So is running Unix on your machine instead of os x.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 3, 2006)

If I had to pick one (as I said before, I'd choose "both" if it were an option here), I guess I'd have to say creative. If I weren't a geek, I'd still be using Macs. Heck, I wasn't a geek until a year or two _after_ I started using Macs. But if I weren't creative, I'd probably be using Linux instead. (Which is not to imply that Linux users are not creative, just for the record.)

Then again, there are many kinds of geeks. You might say that I'm just a graphics/interface/writing geek, and not really creative in any of those fields. You could also say that geeks are generally the some of the most creative people in the world. The line is blurry, but I've chosen! Geek! Wait, I mean creative! I think. Bah!


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 4, 2006)

fryke said:


> No, I think not, rhisiart. Having a Mac by no means makes you a creative person per definition. Although the other way 'round it might be true... If you're creative, you just might be a Mac user... (Although I certainly also know some creative people who use Windows... bleh... I call them Mac users who just haven't come out yet.)


Yes, actually I think you're right. I just wondered whether there must be a bit of a creative streak in someone who goes out of their way to buy a Mac. Perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 4, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> If I had to pick one (as I said before, I'd choose "both" if it were an option here), I guess I'd have to say creative. If I weren't a geek, I'd still be using Macs. Heck, I wasn't a geek until a year or two _after_ I started using Macs. But if I weren't creative, I'd probably be using Linux instead. (Which is not to imply that Linux users are not creative, just for the record.)
> 
> Then again, there are many kinds of geeks. You might say that I'm just a graphics/interface/writing geek, and not really creative in any of those fields. You could also say that geeks are generally the some of the most creative people in the world. The line is blurry, but I've chosen! Geek! Wait, I mean creative! I think. Bah!



have you got any of your work in an online folio?  you have always seemed very passionate about intuitive interface design, i was wondering what your work was like


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 6, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> have you got any of your work in an online folio?  you have always seemed very passionate about intuitive interface design, i was wondering what your work was like



Well, there's my hopelessly-outdated web site with some ancient software I wrote (the only OS X program is a seriously half-baked port from OS 9; it runs _great_ on System 7, though ). One of these days I will update Digest Viewer, at least, and make a less-gimicky web site with a bunch of new programs I've made...but I've been saying that for years now. The only things I've publicly released recently are little niche programs like KGS Accountant (better name pending), which is only remotely interesting for users of KGS.


----------



## middigit (Nov 18, 2006)

i am definitely both  

a creative mac user initially, but a geek to go with it


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd say I'm a creative mac user!


----------

